# Paint shop + Swansea Area



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Has anybody got good recommendations on paint / body shops in the Swansea Area?

Got a few bits i need painting, no fitting or anything just painted.
Spoiler (already in primer)
Wing mirror covers (already in primer)
4x Door Handles (painted red, so will need some work)

Waiting on a few quotes but so far i've been quoted £380, is that right? seems a lot.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

paint prices have shot up in the last year or so , shame the quality of work hasnt gone with it .
ive got a mate who ownes a bodyshop in llansamlet , but tbh the last car i put in there wasnt up to my standard , owner was happy but if it was my car id have had it re done .
its become a hit and miss unfortunately .


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

£380 is a lot of money as I got the whole front end of the car resprayed for £300. I’d recommend Nick who runs the body shop for Aberdare Ford but as in the name its in Aberdare. Just out of curiosity who quoted you £380?


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

C.Rosser in LLansamlet quoted me £380


Also had, sinclair group (gorseinon based) quoted me £200


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i can ask for you if you like , see what figure he comes back with


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.yell.com/s/car+body+repairs-llanelli.html

top of the list , my mate in work trusts them with his focus st . Done a cracking job on his vandlised bonnet

also just done self inflicted damage to his front bumper for £160 another good job done


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

ID Autos in Bont, very reasonable, and cracking job...be prepared to wait a week or so, hes usually very busy!


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Eaton Rd Bodyshop (swansea) had a few resprays in the past with various bodyshops in south wales and these are by far the best for quality of workmanship


----------

